# Thinking bees - questions



## kaci (Jan 3, 2013)

My husband and I have been wanting to become more self sufficient and we have heard bees are wonderful. There was an article I just read in our local newspaper about how honeybees in our area are dying from something called colony confusion (?). I would love to help out the local farmers with my bees and get some honey as well.

Here are my worries:
-We don't have a lot of time to spend on bees, and more importantly, I really don't want to spend much time with them. Even as an adult, they do creep me out a little still (but I have a very open mind). How much time do you spend on your bees?
-My husband is worried that our children will get stung. What are the chances of this?
- We don't want our neighbors to know. Our yard is very small and quite open, and I would hate for our neighbors to find out about our bees. How do you hide your hive? 
- My husband worries about how cost effective bees are. What was your start-up cost and what has your cost been since then?
- We have a small garden, and about 6 fruit trees that only produce fruit once every 2 years. Will having bees improve this?

Any other tips, especially on urban beekeeping, would be great! Thanks.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

kaci said:


> Here are my worries:
> -We don't have a lot of time to spend on bees, and more importantly, I really don't want to spend much time with them. Even as an adult, they do creep me out a little still (but I have a very open mind). How much time do you spend on your bees?


Opening a box filled with 60,000 stinging insects can be intimidating at first, but it will soon become an addiction. The amount of time changes with the seasons, but figure on a few hours a month.



> My husband is worried that our children will get stung. What are the chances of this?


Depends. I have a half dozen colonies in my yard, and my kids haven't been stung by my honeybees. They have been stung by wasps, hornets and yellow jackets. There are things you can do to minimize risk of your children being stung, but no guarantees. How old are your kids? Chances are they'll be very interested and you'll have willing helpers.



> We don't want our neighbors to know. Our yard is very small and quite open, and I would hate for our neighbors to find out about our bees. How do you hide your hive?


Your neighbors WILL find out. With an open backyard, you standing there in a bee suit, puffing clouds of smoke, you'll probably get noticed. Better to talk to your neighbors beforehand.



> My husband worries about how cost effective bees are. What was your start-up cost and what has your cost been since then?


For one hive, bees, plus minimum necessary start-up equipment, figure on around $400. But it's recommended that you start with two colonies, so add another $300. As for "cost effective", remember that's it's usually more cost effective to buy produce at the store than grow your own, but growing your own is better for you (less chemicals, taste better, etc). Also, for me, beekeeping is a hobby, and I spend less on it than my buddy who golfs (and I end up with honey for me and extra to sell). 



> We have a small garden, and about 6 fruit trees that only produce fruit once every 2 years. Will having bees improve this?


Probably improve the fruit tree production. May not improve your garden. We just had a thread on this that may be helpful:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li...ring-bees-do-they-help-garden-production.html



> Any other tips, especially on urban beekeeping, would be great! Thanks.


Where are you? Visiting a local beekeeping club would be a great way to find out more and connect with nearby beekeepers. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and members would likely let you come to their apiary and let you get "up close and personal" with their bees to help you decide if this is something you really want to do.

Also, this thread by Al contains a lot of great info:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/li.../391373-so-you-think-you-want-bee-keeper.html


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The part about neighbors finding out made me think.... Check your state laws. States require you register your hives with them, and allow them to come inspect your hives any time they want.... I was going to get a few hives until I decided I didn't want the state on my property and in my business.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

simi-steading said:


> Check your state laws. States require you register your hives with them, and allow them to come inspect your hives any time they want...


Yes, SOME states require registration. Likewise, check local regulations, some cities prohibit beekeeping. Are you in a neighborhood with covenants/restrictions? Check those as well.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I did have some listed, but removed the word some..... some require registration, but as far as I know all states have some sort of inspection laws... or at least as far as what I had read.... I can't imagine how they would know to come inspect if they didn't have registration.. I know where we will be moving requires registration within 10 days of getting the hives, and you must allow unfettered access to the state to inspect.


----------



## kaci (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you. I know there is a local club, so I will definitely talk to them. I also know you need to register your beehive, and I plan on keeping the law and doing so.

My kids are 20 months old and major mischief makers.

About the neighbors, how did you tell your neighbors you were getting bees? How did they take the news?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't see what the big deal is with the neighbors. I've never had any problems and my parents have bees that their neighbors love (they're big time gardeners). I have the mindset that if you're not causing problems, that the neighbirs can get over it. Where I'm at, startup cost are a bit cheaper and if you have a good year you can almost break even your first year and make money after that. I've got three children and only one has been stung, but I was working the hives at the time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan doesn't require any state agency to know you have bees.
My neighbours have the right to use their land as they please and I do also. They spray stinky stuff when the wind blows the smell to our yard and the other side neighbours has horses who the woman is always yelling at so we have to listen to her.

We keep about 20 to 25 hives in the front and back yard. Mostly they are out of site to all but the yelling neighbour to the south. We no longer have those pesty church people come to the house since they are all afraid of the bees buzzing in the front door garden. Sales people also don't come around any longer. they won't get out of their cars and I refuse to stand at their window crack to talk to them.

Getting stung bu a honey be is less likely to happen that being stung by a terriost yellow jacket or other wasp as long as you are just in the yard and not messing with a hive.
Even then a sting in most cases only hurts for a little while some times swells for a day or so and itches for a couple days.

Also r3emember when asking some bee keeping questions on a forum the correct answer can not be given unless we no a location/state or providince. Much of the south west has AHB to deal with.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Like Al says honey bees seldom sting ,, I have grand kids living here ( 8 to 18 ), they have been helping with my bees from the first day 8 years ago when we got bees , they have done every thing from dropping frames on there feet ( did not get stung ) to help pic swarms ,, and the place that they like to play is right in frount of the hives ,, they even stand in front of the hive and play with things on top of the hive ,, all this and they get stung few times . when they do get stung they feel worse about a bee dieing then the sting .. but no one here has any fear of them so they never picked up on that .. we know this is not the norm of most around bees .. but I had shown the kids to catch honey bees and bumble bees in there hands when they were real little .. I already know this faimly is not the norm about most things ,, nuts when it comes to some things , but its a lot of fun being this way .. when around bees do what your comfort with bee it in a swim suit or full bee suit , being comfortable is the only way you will enjoy them


----------

